
Email Sign-Offs Employers Will Fire You for If You Happen to Be a Woman - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/email-sign-offs-employers-will-fire-you-for-especially-if-you-happen-to-be-a-woman
======
justherefortart
Honestly, I don't know how women can deal with these societies we've created.
Between all the judging and ridiculous nuanced bullshit they've had to wade
through simply to work, I'm disgusted with the whole situation.

Probably hits me harder now that my wife is done with grad school and is in
the professional world (well government at the moment, so not really
professional after her prior private industry work).

Just realized these were satirical. Living in a fervently Red State, these are
probably closer to reality.

------
taylodl
Please tell me this is a joke. If this is true then women are way more amazing
than I ever realized - amazing they're not homicidal!

